# Best damn Brussels Sprouts EVER!!!



## mdboatbum (Jun 26, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jun 26, 2015





I apologize in advance for the lack of prep pictures, but it's pretty straightforward. This is a further refinement of my fried Brussels recipe, and I gotta say I think this is the one I'm gonna stick with. They're just incredible. 
This is also the easiest version to date. 

Ingredients: 
Half lb bacon cut into 1/4" pieces
2lb Brussels sprouts quartered. 
2 TB each lime juice and balsamic vinegar
Salt, pepper and chili powder. 

Start with adding the bacon to a cold pan with about a half cup of water. Turn the heat to high and stir occasionally, until the water cooks off. The sizzling sound will drastically increase in volume when the water is cooked off. When this happens, decrease heat to just below medium and fry bacon until crisp. The reason we add the water is to fully render the fat and prevent burning. The result is perfectly crisp bacon and just as importantly, clear unscorched fat. Remove the bacon bits and reserve the fat in the pan. Set heat on high, and just when the grease starts to smoke, add your sprouts. You want seriously high heat here. Sauté until the cut sides of the sprouts are a deep mahogany brown. Depending on the size of your pan, you may need to do 2 batches. The second batch will brown more quickly than the first, by the way, so keep an eye on them. 
Once browned, remove the sprouts to a paper towel lined dish and blot off as much oil as possible. Then season with the salt, pepper, chili powder mix. (Equal parts)
Then drizzle the lime juice balsamic vinegar mixture (again, equal parts), add the bacon bits and toss to combine.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 26, 2015)

The meat on the plate was slow roasted pork seasoned with a mojo paste. It was very tasty and tender, but the sprouts totally stole the show.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 26, 2015)

Now that looks mighty tastee !!

I do like brussel sprouts. I bet the basalmic really takes it over the top too.

Great looking dish.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Kevin! You're right, the balsamic sort of filled in the middle notes between the nutty, earthy sprouts and the bright lime juice.


----------



## eman (Jun 27, 2015)

Just a heads up. If you have never fried Brussels sprouts be careful. they contain high amounts of water and can splatter hot grease.

  We do something like this minus the bacon ,Deep fry the sprouts


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 27, 2015)

eman said:


> Just a heads up. If you have never fried Brussels sprouts be careful. they contain high amounts of water and can splatter hot grease.
> We do something like this minus the bacon ,Deep fry the sprouts


Good point. I should have mentioned the splatter.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2015)

MBB, Good looking sprouts !


----------

